# What brand pillow batting for filter floss?



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I believe my canister is due for a maintenance cleaning soon and I want to first replace the bottom tray (3 filter pads). I've read that people use batting, but I want to know what brand/kind, since I've been reading that a lot are starting to use chemicals and stuff in it? Help please

Eg. Anyone buy this one before?
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Morning-Glory-Premium-Polyester-Fiberfill-5-lbs./19397504


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

That looks like the stuff. Just make sure it doesn't have the chems. It should say on the packaging if it does.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Bleh, thing is that they don't have it in stock at any of my local walmarts, so I'd have to order and pay for it, wait for it to come in, then read whether or not I just wasted $12.:/ Unless someone can link me to the exact batting they bought, I will be very paranoid about getting the wrong one


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

You could check out your local craft stores. That's where I get mine. I'll provide the manufacturer after work.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

You can usually get it at most discount fabric stores - Fabricland, Fannie's Fabrics, what ever fabric place is available locally. It may not carry a brand name (mine doesn't) - it's sold in bulk by the yard or meter - if it's not labelled as having no chemical additives, fire retardants, etc., ask & make sure the clerk knows it doesn't.
I's just called 'polyester quilt batting'.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

ErikO said:


> You could check out your local craft stores. That's where I get mine. I'll provide the manufacturer after work.


That would be awesome of you to do!


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

i'm pretty sure that that batting has flame retardant chemicals. looked at it about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like that's a no-go then..


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

No, no, don't give up on finding it. It's still readily available, with no chemicals or additives. I've been using it for years, and still do - it's not hard to find.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> No, no, don't give up on finding it. It's still readily available, with no chemicals or additives. I've been using it for years, and still do - it's not hard to find.


Ohyeah, I'm not giving up on this, it's the most cost-effective way. haha I just meant the Walmart link I had is a no-go


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

The stuff I use is called Crafters Choice - Brand by Fairfield. Made by Fairfield Processing Corp. It's 100% pure polyester fiber. It does say that it meets the flammability requirements for California law and care should be exercised around open flame or with burning cigarettes, so I don't know if it has a flame retardant added. I use it with no problems. I buy it in a 20 ounce bag (about the size of a pillow) for a few dollars. Sorry for the late reply, I've been changing water and spaced it out.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

It's alright! Thanks for the details though; are you using this in a shrimp tank? or fish?


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

hbfhoobs polydown has no flame retardant


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

milesm said:


> i'm pretty sure that that batting has flame retardant chemicals. looked at it about 2 weeks ago.


Miles, that is partially true as many of the brands do have harmful chemicals (usually formaldehyde and others) sprayed or imbedded in the floss to deter both bugs and fire. Thankfully, it is clearly marked on the packages. And even better, with the "green" momentum in full swing, more and more companies are eliminating it all together. Just check the packages carefully.

To the OP, that looks like the right stuff, just make sure it doesn't say flame or mold/mildew resistant.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Would this work? I was thinking it would be easier to cut in squares for my Rena XP2

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Poly-Fil-...gMethod=Recommendation:wm:RecentlyViewedItems


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

mjbn said:


> It's alright! Thanks for the details though; are you using this in a shrimp tank? or fish?


Fish.


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

hbosman
I have a bag of that stuff that I've been using for about a year. The label says "resin coated polyester fiber", whatever that means. No mention of other chemicals. It does say it meets california flammability specs.

Its made by Fairfield, www.fairfieldworld.com.

I've never had any problems.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

willknowitall said:


> hbfhoobs polydown has no flame retardant


I'll try to hunt this brand down! haha


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

For what it's worth, ALL pillow stuffing has chemicals. It has to be fire retardant by Federal Law. You want to look for something that isn't labeled as pillow stuffing, quilt fill or for any purpose that has to do with bedding or furniture use.

Tommy


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Ehh.. :/ Well I want to know what people have used safely in their shrimp tanks!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Maybe post this in the shrimp invert section mjbn. I'm interested now as well lol


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

Would this work? http://www.joann.com/mountain-mist-poly-quilt-batting-craft-size-36-x45-/prd49616/

or this http://www.beverlys.com/mountain-mist-polyester-stuffing-12-oz.html


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=169441

Check this other thread out nosebleed!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i have the morning glory pad. it does not contain checmicals. AT least it does not say that it does.
i guess ill find out soon.. its in a filter right now


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

the morning glory is sitll in and fish are still alive, i'd say its okay to use


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I buy this at walmart and use it in all my hob filters. It costs like $4 for a big old bag.


----------

